# 30mm faders too short for MIDI CC?



## Leandro Marcos (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi fellows! Happy Easter everyone! I am thinking about getting the Arturia Keylab Essential 88 as my main controller. The faders 🎚 are 30mm. Are they too short for controlling MIDI CC the expression/vibrato/volume on the fly when playing strings and other orchestral instruments? Should I get a separate surface for this? Thanks.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 13, 2020)

30mm is much too short for different things. Controlling CCs is one of them.


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 13, 2020)

I think even 60mm faders are too short.

100mm or death!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 13, 2020)

agree, 100mm is minimun here


----------



## sathyva (Apr 15, 2020)

+1 for 100mm !


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Do any of you have controllers with 100mm faders?
which products please?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 15, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> Do any of you have controllers with 100mm faders?
> which products please?



Probably not much useful to you, but I had a local company who makes controllers with Arduino build my dream controller. they where offering 30mm faders so I buy ones myself and soldered to their boards (they made me a face panel to put them in). One of the best investments I ever had.

Maybe you can contact them, or someone in the same field once all of this sh*t ends.


----------



## Gerbil (Apr 15, 2020)

BCF2000. That has 100mm faders. It must be a decade or so old and still works like new.

I've been thinking about getting an XTouch One or faderport v2 to use with reaper and cubase but both seem to be unable to follow track selection on the screen properly despite recent updates. My old alphatrack used to do that no ptoblem and with a long scribble strip for assistance. It seems things have gone a bit backwards.


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm currently using 45 mm faders here for modulation and expression on a panorama p1. I have also used 30 mm on a nektar lX88+ before for modulation and expression and that was ok to use. I would go for larger than 30 mm but wouldn't really go out my way to seek something with 100 mm faders if something else includes some smaller fades and is overall good value and good quality.


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> Probably not much useful to you, but I had a local company who makes controllers with Arduino build my dream controller. they where offering 30mm faders so I buy ones myself and soldered to their boards (they made me a face panel to put them in). One of the best investments I ever had.
> 
> Maybe you can contact them, or someone in the same field once all of this sh*t ends.


Hi Pablo,
can you tell me the name of this company, please?
Thanks


----------



## BassClef (Apr 15, 2020)

I have never used 100mm faders. However, give some thought to how you like to use faders. I use a small controller (StudioLogic SLMixface) with 45mm faders. I lay my wrist down and manipulate the faders with a combination of wrist and fingers movements. Others like to use more body motion including movement from the elbow and even shoulder. I believe that the fewer muscles involved, the better for fine control. So to me it's a tradeoff and find my 45mm faders adequate. Another important factor is the quality of those faders!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 15, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> Hi Pablo,
> can you tell me the name of this company, please?
> Thanks



Sure, it´s Yaeltex, they are based in Buenos aires, but deliver worldwide, I don´t know how they are doing with the lockdown though. I think they developing V2 of their system so I should wait to see what that brings.

Not affiliated but they offer very good service and products.









Design your MIDI controller, we manufacture it-YAELTEX Custom


Yaeltex is an Argentinean company in which we passionately dedicate ourselves to the manufacture of custom MIDI controllers for digital artists. Know Us!




yaeltex.com


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> Sure, it´s Yaeltex, they are based in Buenos aires, but deliver worldwide, I don´t know how they are doing with the lockdown though. I think they developing V2 of their system so I should wait to see what that brings.
> 
> Not affiliated but they offer very good service and products.
> 
> ...


Small craft business. I like it. Thanks


----------

